# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  الليمون وفوائده

## شبكة الناصرة

الليمون وفوائده 
يعتبر الليمون من أغنى الثمار بفيتامين (ج) وكذلك فيتامين (ب) ومادة النياشين والريبوفلافين إلى جانب مواد كربوهيدراتية وعدد من المركبات المعدنية مثل الكالسيوم والبوتاسيوم. 
ويوضح أخصائي التغذية راشد حسين أن الليمون يعتبر من أغنى الثمار بفيتامين (ج) الواقي من مرض الإسقربوط ( سقوط اللثة ). كما يحتوي على نسبة عالية من مادة السترين التي تعمل على تقوية جدار الأوعية الدموية. ونظراً لاحتوائه على مادة النياشين فهو يقي من مرض البلاجرا. 
ويرى أن تناول الليمون مع الماء الفاتر على الريق يفيد في طرد السموم من المعدة والكبد وحماية خلايا الجسم. كما أنه يستخدم كمضاد للقيء. ويستخدم عصير الليمون في علاج الطفح وذلك بمس المكان المصاب أما غرغرة عصيره فيمكن استعمالها في علاج التهاب الحنجرة واللوزتين بعد تخفيفه بالماء. 
ويضيف: كما أن الليمون منشط للكبد والكلى، وقشره ذو رائحة عطرية جميلة ومنه يتم تحضير العطور وماء الكولونيا، والزيت المستخرج من القشر يستخدم في صناعة الأدوية الطاردة للديدان. ولكن عصير الليمون الصافي يؤدي فى بعض الأحيان إلى هيجان أغشية الجهاز الهضمي وقد يسبب حروقا في المعدة والأضرار بمينا الأسنان

تحياتي

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[ALIGN=CENTER]
 تسلم اخووي على هالملعومه:):) 


 فـ ـ ــروته.. [/ALIGN]

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

الله يسلمك ومشكورة على التعقيب

----------


## شجن

مشكور على المعلومات

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

العفو اختي 

ومشكورة على التعقيب

----------


## أمير العاشقين

يسلمو ا اخوي شبكة الناصرة على المعلومات الحلوة 

مشكور وماقصرت

----------


## القلب المكسور

مشكور اخوي شبكة على الموضوع الرائع 

سلمت يداك

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

مشكورين على التعقيب وماتقصر

----------


## سماء

موضوع رائع وجميل منك 

لا حرمنا من مثل هذه المواضيع الرائعه

والتي تحمل الكثير من الفائدة

جزيت خيراً أخي :..*~ شبكة الناصرة  ~*..: 

وفي أنتظـــــار جديدك 

~ سماء~

----------

